# 

## Redakcja

Drodzy forumowicze, serdecznie zapraszamy! Spotkajcie się na żywo, spotkajcie się z nami, to impreza dla Was:

*SPOTKANIE FORUM MURATORA
8 października, sobota, godz. 12-18
Hotel Bellotto(*****) Pałac Prymasowski, ul. Senatorska 13/15
* *


PROGRAM:

11.00   Otwarcie Pałacu, początek wydawania identyfikatorów

12.00   Rozpoczęcie imprezy. Zespół FafaRara 

12.30   Powitanie* 
Wręczenie Certyfikatów Forum Muratora: Dom jasny, ciepły i cichy
Akcja Bocianki
Nasze akcja charytatywna: Książka dla dzielnych rodziców 

*13.30   Konkurs z nagrodami – prowadzi Isover

14.00   Rewia Mody Budowlanej. Prezentacja przebrań Forumowiczów. Głosowanie na najciekawsze przebranie.

14.30 Zespół FafaRara
* 
*15.00   Moje doświadczenie budowlane – wywiady TV z Forumowiczami*

*15.30   Konkurs z nagrodami: Scenki z budowy Forumowiczów. Wystąpienia zespołowe lub rodzinne. Patronat: Fakro

16.00   Dyplomy dla Forumowiczów: nagradzamy doradzających

16.15 Zespół FafaRara
* 
*16.45 Moje doświadczenie budowlane – wywiady TV z Forumowiczami*

*17.00   Rozstrzygnięcie konkursu na najlepsze przebranie budowlane.
*Nagrody: tablet, myjki ciśnieniowe.

*17.15   Zdjęcie rodzinne Forum Muratora.   

17.30   Konkurs z nagrodami: Wiedzy budowlanej i wiedzy o Forum.

18.00   Zakończenie.
* 

*Vademecum VII Spotkania Forum:*


*Bilety*
Impreza jest całkowicie bezpłatna dla wszystkich zarejestrowanych na Forum Muratora. Zarejestruj się już dziś TUTAJ.
*
Bocianki*
To ci, którzy rozpoczęli budowę w tym roku. Prowadziliśmy wraz z patronami akcji: Fakro i Isoverem - Konkurs i akcję wśród Bocianków. Finał na spotkaniu. Wszystkie Bocianki gorąco zapraszamy!

*Certyfikat dla domu: Dom jasny, ciepły i cichy*
Po raz pierwszy wręczymy Certyfikat Forum Muratora – znak jakości domu, dowód, że inwestor był świadomy; budował omawiając swoje decyzje i rozterki na Forum Muratora. Certyfikat w formie tabliczki jak numer domu ma w naszym zamierzeniu podnosić wartość Waszych nieruchomości. Na spotkaniu Certyfikat wręczymy Bociankom.

*Dyplomy dla Forumowiczów*
W tym roku chcemy nagrodzić dyplomem tych Forumowiczów, którzy doradzają na Forum innym. Ktoś Ci pomógł? Prosimy o zgłoszenie kandydatury TUTAJ.

*Dzieci*
Jeśli przyjedziecie z dziećmi, zajmą się nimi animatorzy-aktorzy. Specjalny program dla dzieci w osobnej sali Pałacu.

*Jedzenie, muzyka*
Będzie pyszne jedzenie na gorąco, zimno i słodko; napoje, piwo i inne alkohole, a muzyka mechaniczna. 

*Koncert zespołu FafaRara*
Architekt Przemysław Biryło jest także muzykiem. Zaśpiewa i zagra z zespołem. A tutaj próbka możliwości FafaRara - POSŁUCHAJ.

*Konkursy z nagrodami*
Chcemy w prostych ciekawych konkursach zabawić Was. Nagrody są bardzo cenne, między innymi tablety, myjki ciśnieniowe.

*Miejsce spotkania*
Spotykamy się i bawimy w Pałacu Prymasowskim na Starym Mieście w Warszawie w pięciogwiazdkowym hotelu Bellotto, ul Senatorska 13/15.
* 
Parkowanie*
W sobotę parkowanie w Warszawie jest bezpłatne. Najlepiej zaparkować samochód nieopodal pod Teatrem Wielkim. Parking przed Pałacem Prymasowskim (Hotel Bellotto) jest płatny.

*Porady*
W spotkaniu weźmie udział także dział Projektów Muratora, dział Finanse redakcja Muratora, przedstawiciele patronów akcji Bocianki: firm Fakro i Isover - będzie okazja dla zainteresowanych na merytoryczną rozmowę.

*Prezenty*
Każdy uczestnik Spotkania forum wyjdzie z upominkami od Muratora i Sponsorów. Upominki znajdą się w specjalnie zaprojektowanym na imprezę plecaku. Każdy uczestnik spotkania otrzyma także plakietkę: „Jestem na Forum Muratora”.

*Rejestracja*
Bardzo prosimy o rejestrację. Pytamy, czy będziecie z dziećmi, czy będziecie mieli kreację budowlaną oraz czy wystąpicie w scence ze skeczem. Każdy uczestnik spotkania otrzyma przy wejściu identyfikator. Rejestracja TUTAJ
* 
Rewia mody budowlanej – przebrania Forumowiczów. Konkurs!*
Gorąco zachęcamy, by przebrać się (do pokazu lub jako element stroju) w kreację: moda budowlana. Można mieć np. kapelusz w formie dachu lub przebrać się za… stan surowy. Każda osoba przebrana będzie uczestniczyła w konkursie na najciekawsze strój. Cenne nagrody: Tablet, myjki.

*Scenki z budowy – konkurs dla Forumowiczów*
To konkurs - pomysł, by rodziny lub zespoły forumowiczów pokazały w sposób zabawny jak budują lub budowały dom, przedstawiony uczestnikom spotkania w formie skeczu, anegdotę z budowy. Cenne nagrody.

*Wywiady*
Nasza prezenterka telewizyjna Ania Rękawek będzie pytać Was o doświadczenia z domem, z budową; plany, a jeśli ten etap – także o marzenia o domu.

*Serdecznie zapraszamy. Sobota w Warszawie, sobota z Forum Muratora. Okazja do spotkania Forumowiczów, rozmów, odpoczynku, zabawy i niezapomnianych wrażeń  Czekamy na Ciebie i na Was!!!*

----------


## AmatorBudujeDom

Program wygląda zachęcająco. Cieszy mnie, że chcecie się spotkać z forumowiczami.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czy istnieje lista uczestników spotkania?

----------


## Redakcja

Tak, jest lista osób zarejestrowanych do tej pory, w redakcji.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Chodzi mi o listę uczestników umieszczona na lamach FM.

----------


## angelisiak

Byłoby miło spotkać się i wymienić doświadczenia z innymi budującymi. Tylko termin nie odpowiada. Ale zobaczymy, co się uda wykombinować...

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy :smile:

----------


## finlandia

Ja się właśnie zapisałem :smile:  Więc można powiedzieć, że w tej chwili rozpoczynam tu listę obecności :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Do kiedy można się zapisywać?

----------


## kemot_p

Zapisany.

----------


## Redakcja

> Do kiedy można się zapisywać?


Planujemy udział w Spotkaniu około 200 Forumowiczów.  Lista jest wciąż otwarta - do czasu, aż tyle osób się zapisze.

----------


## goshia7

Ja również się zapisałam  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

Dostaliscie jakiegoś maila z potwierdzeniem rejestracji?

----------


## goshia7

> Dostaliscie jakiegoś maila z potwierdzeniem rejestracji?


Tak  :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

> Dostaliscie jakiegoś maila z potwierdzeniem rejestracji?


Potwierdzamy, jest Pan na liście zarejestrowanych.

----------


## gawel

Dziękuję bardzo za zaproszenie, Szanownej Redakcji i niniejszym melduję że skorzystam z przyjemnością.

PS. "bo drugi raz nie zaproszą nas wcale.." jak śpiewała Maryla.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Wprawdzie od jakiegoś czas "uśpiłam" się na forum, ale się zapisałam :smile:  czas wrócić do dobrych forumowych czasów.

----------


## Redakcja

Bardzo się cieszymy. Zapraszamy

----------


## Jerzyk2

Czy można się jeszcze zapisać , czy już termin przepadł ?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

Zapisy wciąż trwają  :smile:  a redakcja zaprasza...

----------


## Żelka

*Szanowna Redakcjo,* czy ja mogę do moich osób towarzyszących doliczyć jeszcze jedną osobę? Taka roszada u nas w domu ostatnio, że się okazało, że akurat gościa będziemy mieli w domu, no i nie wypada gościa samego zostawiać...  :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

Koniecznie doliczyć - zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Bardzo dziękujemy!

----------


## Nelli Sza

Ja też się zapisałam i myślę nad przebraniem modowo-budowlanym  :wink:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## anSi

> Ja też się zapisałam i myślę nad przebraniem modowo-budowlanym  Pozdrawiam wszystkich!



Świetny pomysł  :smile:  Ja też będę, ale....bez przebrania  :smile:

----------


## q-bis

Hey
do zobaczenia  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Tez się oczywiście zapisałem z całą rodzinką  :smile:

----------


## danielosmachos

Byłem w zeszłym roku i do końca nie wiedziałem czy się uda w tym. Ale właśnie się zapisałem  :smile:  Do zobaczenia!

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, już niedługo. Rejestracja trwa. To będzie spotkanie.

----------


## Redakcja

Już w tą sobotę. Przygotowujemy szykujemy, upiększamy i czekamy na Was  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Ostatni dzwonek na zarejestrowanie się. A potem niezapomniane przeżycia. O te zadbamy...  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dziękujemy Redakcji za kolejne piękne spotkanie! 
Jeszcze raz serdecznie pozdrawiamy wszystkich Forumowiczów obecnych na dzisiejszym spotkaniu! Ogromnym zaszczytem jest być wśród Was!  :wiggle:

----------


## AgnesK

I my ogromnie dziękujemy za spotkanie i pozdrawiamy wszystkich bardzo serdecznie  :smile: 
Mimo tylu godzin w drodze - warto było.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Naprawdę fajne spotkanie i mile spędzony czas. My w tym roku byliśmy po raz pierwszy ale atmosfera i organizacja naprawdę super i szkoda, że tak szybko minęło  :smile:

----------


## autorus

My także chwialibyśmy podziękować za spotkanie. To jednak fajna sprawa poznać w realu osoby znane tylko z nick. Do zobaczenia za rok, widzę ze impreza robi się cykliczna co mnie bardzo cieszy.  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

Pierwszy raz na spotkaniu forum, wrażenia bardzo pozytywne. Żałuję, że nie mogłem być do końca.

----------


## finlandia

A ja bardzo przepraszam że nie mogłem dotrzeć. Wierzcie mi: planowałem to spotkanie od miesiąca..

----------


## anSi

"I ja tam byłam, miód i wino piłam..." - serdecznie dziękuję za mile spędzony czas i możliwość spotkania "na żywo" przedstawicieli Redakcji i wszystkich przybyłych forowiczów,

----------


## gawel

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję szanownej Redakcji za organizację  VII zlotu MURATORA, oraz Wszystkim za spotkanie, miłą atmosferę i niezapomniane wspomnienia.

----------


## Katarina Ols

Fajne spotkanie, mila atmosfera - to bardzo udany wyjazd :smile:  pozdrawiam wszystkich :smile:

----------


## finlandia

> "I ja tam byłam, miód i wino piłam..." - serdecznie dziękuję za mile spędzony czas i możliwość spotkania "na żywo" przedstawicieli Redakcji i *wszystkich przybyłych* forowiczów,


No nie musiałaś aż tak docinać nieobecnym :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

I ja dziękuję za zorganizowanie spotkania i możliwość spotkania się z Wami w realu  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani. Dziękujemy że byliście  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> No nie musiałaś aż tak docinać nieobecnym



Gdyby nieobecni byli obecni.... :smile:

----------


## q-bis

Również dziękuję za możliwość spotkania się, również byliśmy pierwszy raz. Z okolic Szczecina były tylko dwie chorągiewki na mapie ... szmat drogi. Gdyby nie możliwość noclegu u rodzinki to pewnie ciężko byłoby się wybrać...
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich forowiczów i organizatorów. Dzięki za opiekę na dzieciakami  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

I ja dziekuję za mile spedzony czas :smile: . Chociaż mieszkam niedaleko to pierwszy raz się wybrałam ale na pewno nie ostatni :yes:  
Zupelnie inaczej teraz będzie mi się rozmawiać ze znajomumi z  forum gdy już wiem jak wygladają :cool:

----------


## EDZIA



----------


## Kangurzyca

A my mamy nadzieję że za rok uda się nam skutecznie stawić na kolejne forum. W tym roku mimo wielkich chęci nie daliśmy rady  :sad:

----------


## EDZIA

Przyniosłam tutaj zdjęcie z Facebooka. Łatwiej będzie  ustalać kto jest na zdjęciu.

Dołączam do podziękowań. Cieszę się, że mogłam poznać miłych i sympatycznych forumowiczów dotąd znanych mi tylko z nicka.

----------


## Redakcja

Czy jak tradycja nakazuje opiszemy zdjęcie rodzinne nickami? Zapraszamy.

A przy okazji podziękowania dla Edzi za sympatyczne ciepłe współprowadzenie imprezy.

----------


## autorus

Liczymy na wiece zdjęć. I lepszej jakości  :smile:  Ale wiadomo, fotoreporter musi to obrobić   :smile:

----------


## tola

Ja również dziękuję Redakcji za zorganizowanie kolejnego spotkania.
Pozdrawiam najserdeczniej w deszczowy poniedziałek wszystkich,
 z którymi miałam zaszczyt i przyjemność uściskania.
Mam nadzieję, że za rok  powtórzymy  to w jeszcze większym gronie  :smile: 
Edzi należą się wyjątkowe podziękowania. Edzia, jesteś Wielka.

----------


## Redakcja

Czekamy na zdjęcia od fotografa  :smile:

----------


## q-bis

Hm... u mnie zdjęcie Edzi niewidoczne...

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Bo jest dość małe. Ale większa wersja na Facebooku Muratora jest.

----------


## Żelka

Też czekam na więcej zdjęć. No i na emeryturę Edzi, by Jej tutaj więcej było!  :wink:  A tak w ogóle, jeszcze raz dziękuję za...., WSZYSTKO!!!

----------


## Prababka

anSi -gdybym była obecna to bym Cię usciskała i jakbys to zniosła,pomyśl :smile:

----------


## anSi

> anSi -gdybym była obecna to bym Cię usciskała i jakbys to zniosła,pomyśl


Oj, Prababko - to ja bardzo żałuję, że Cię nie było. Być przez Ciebie wyściskaną - nagroda sama w sobie  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Serdecznie wszystkich pozdrawiam i bardzo żałuję, że nie mogłam Was poznać osobiście  :sad:

----------


## jm.yarec

EDZIA  dobrze że przeniosłaś choć jedno foto ze spotkania (_ja nie korzystam z portali inwigilacyjnych typu faceb.._) może Szefostwo udostępni TU galerię zdjęć z imprezy były przecież dzieciaki i jakieś muzykanty Forumowiczów pomijam. A foto jak będzie w oryginalnej rozdzielczości to _se mośzna wydrukowac_

----------


## TAR

ja tez sie ciesze, ze po raz kolejny udalo nam sie spotkac. i tez prosze o fotki albo linek do fotek dla tych nie fejsbukowych.  :cool:

----------


## Nelli Sza

I ja serdecznie dziękuję wszystkim forumowiczom za miłe spotkanie, rozmowy, wymianę doświadczeń  :smile: 

Ps. Jeżeli ktoś z Was zechciałby obejrzeć moje zdjęcia proszę dać znać. Podeślę link do albumu, bo nie wiem, czy wszyscy wyraziliby zgodę na to, aby zamieścić je tutaj  :cool: 
Może pozostaniemy przy wersji, że moje, od amatora, prześlę na prywatne skrzynki, a od Forumowego fotografa profesjonalisty być może znajdą się tutaj, to już jak Redakcja zadecyduje  :wink: 

Dziękuję GÓRZE Muratora za wypasioną imprezę, możliwość spędzenia czasu w bardzo miłym gronie i fajoskie gadżety  :wink:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Ps. Jeżeli ktoś z Was zechciałby obejrzeć moje zdjęcia proszę dać znać. Podeślę link do albumu, bo nie wiem, czy wszyscy wyraziliby zgodę na to, aby zamieścić je tutaj 
> Może pozostaniemy przy wersji, że moje, od amatora, prześlę na prywatne skrzynki,


to ja poproszę :yes:

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Nelli to ja też poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Są zdjęcia!

Drodzy Forumowicze, 
do ściągnięcia zdjęcia z imprezy. Widać te emocje, widać temperaturę spotkania:

*ZDJĘCIA Z IMPREZY*

Autorem tych znakomitych zdjęć jest fotograf Mariusz Bykowski.

----------


## autorus

super  :smile:

----------


## autorus

To jeszcze jedno pytanko czym otworzyć pobrane fotki, rozszerzenie jest .z7?

----------


## autorus

ok. Wszystko już działa  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Lukas, Amelia wysłałam, dajcie znać, czy doszło i czy się link otwiera.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Nelli wszystko się ładnie otwiera, wielkie dzięki  :smile: 

Fajnie że są też zdjęcia od redakcji. Jak coś można je też otwierać programem 7-zip - jest darmowy i mniej zasobożerny niż WinRar.

----------


## kemot_p

> Są zdjęcia!
> 
> Drodzy Forumowicze, 
> do ściągnięcia zdjęcia z imprezy. Widać te emocje, widać temperaturę spotkania:
> 
> *ZDJĘCIA Z IMPREZY*
> 
> Autorem tych znakomitych zdjęć jest fotograf Mariusz Bykowski.


Rzeczywiście fajne  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Lukas, Amelia wysłałam, dajcie znać, czy doszło i czy się link otwiera.


Nelcia, wszystko ok, doszło i się otwiera :yes:  super zdjęcia, chyba wszystkich uwieczniłaś, dziękuję :hug:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Rzeczywiście fajne




No dobrze, ale ja nie potrafię tego otworzyć, pobiera mi się na kompa ale ni jak potem dalej tego ugryźć nie mogę. Może ktoś łopatologicznie powiedzieć jak je otworzyć. Mam 7-Zip File Manager ale dla mnie nic z tego nie wynika  :sad:

----------


## Kendra

Gosiek a czy masz opcję "Wypakuj pliki" ? Albo po kliknięciu prawą stroną myszki w folder może się pojawi taka opcja  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> No dobrze, ale ja nie potrafię tego otworzyć, pobiera mi się na kompa ale ni jak potem dalej tego ugryźć nie mogę. Może ktoś łopatologicznie powiedzieć jak je otworzyć. Mam 7-Zip File Manager ale dla mnie nic z tego nie wynika


Klikasz prawym na tym archiwum i jest opcja wypakuj.

----------


## Gosiek33

*Kendra* wielkie dzięki, już widzę  :yes:

----------


## finlandia

> Są zdjęcia!
> 
> Drodzy Forumowicze, 
> do ściągnięcia zdjęcia z imprezy. Widać te emocje, widać temperaturę spotkania:
> 
> *ZDJĘCIA Z IMPREZY*
> 
> Autorem tych znakomitych zdjęć jest fotograf Mariusz Bykowski.


Zdjęcia są na prawdę świetne, 
super że nieobecni też mogli pooglądać 
i ciągle żałuję że nie mogłem być ..

----------


## aru

zdjęcia jak zdjęcia
ale Dziewczyna prowadząca śliczna  :smile:

----------


## Instaltechnic

...na żywo wygląda jeszcze ładniej  :smile:

----------


## finlandia

A ja panią Anię myślę dziś oglądać w jej rodzinnych stronach  :wink: 
Także zapraszam do Siedlec na Gołobórz (dziś - 10-13). No chyba że się mylę co do listy obecności :smile:

----------


## brzozama

o proszę, nie spodziewałem się takiej inicjatywy od forum. Szacunek!  :smile:

----------


## wihajster

> Są zdjęcia!
> 
> Drodzy Forumowicze, 
> do ściągnięcia zdjęcia z imprezy. Widać te emocje, widać temperaturę spotkania:
> 
> *ZDJĘCIA Z IMPREZY*
> 
> Autorem tych znakomitych zdjęć jest fotograf Mariusz Bykowski.


W "dziwnych" miejscach umieszczacie dane bo nic się nie ładuje. Przynajmniej u mnie...
Tak mi strona odpowiada: "Can't establish a connection with site.
The connection was reset."

----------

